# Tiny figurine



## KEvans (Apr 23, 2004)

Attached is a pic of a tiny figurine I found in the Mark Twain National Forest, miles from a highway and up on a hillside perhaps three hundred yards from an old homestead site.  The only remains of the homestead were a few foundation stones, part of a stone fireplace chimney and a deep depression in the ground that had probably been a root cellar.  KE


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Kerry, welcome to the Forum! I think you'll find this a great place to visit & belong.[] that is a interesting little 'guy', what is it he's holding in his hands?, it almost looks like a piece of water mellon or bread? That depression you found might be the remains of the privy?  Is digging allowable at the location? I think I would want to check out that depression!


----------



## KEvans (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Maine Digger.  The little "guy" seems to be wearing a skirt and the object being held is most assuredly watermelon (note facial features).  I doubt the Forest Service would welcome a dig in that spot.  The depression is more likely a root celler as none of the outhouses I remember were in the 10ft X 12ft X 8ft deep size range.  Attached is another view.  KE


----------



## KEvans (Apr 23, 2004)

Oops.  The picture didn't attach.  (try again)


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 23, 2004)

KE, perhaps it was a 'group privy'[] You're probably on the money regarding a root cellar, was there any type of foundation material in/near the depression? Yes, the Forestry Service probably wouldn't welcome 'mining' on the site.[]


----------



## KEvans (Apr 23, 2004)

You know, I think maybe it was just a dug hole with a decline going down to where the door was and a timber and sod roof.  That has been probably thirty years ago.  At that time, I lived in SW Missouri and was turkey hunting in the Mark Twain Forest.  KE


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 25, 2004)

KE, I'll be out in your neck of the woods in June. My #2 son is getting married in St. Agnatious Montana. He's been in Bozeman for the past 2 years.  He loves the country out there, but admitted he did miss not being able to go to the ocean.[]


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 25, 2004)

Cute little figurine, KE.

 I was struck by the resemblance to a little bisque figurine I recovered years ago under an old house (I think the house was considerably older than this little doll).  

 Mine is 2 inches from toes to crown.  It is perched on the end of a pencil here.

 I suppose it is datable by the JAPAN incised on the rear, but I don't know if this is before or after the "occupied Japan" label.

 -------Harry Pristis


----------



## IRISH (Apr 25, 2004)

I've seen quite a few different bisque figurines around,  most seem to date around the 1890s to the 1920s with Japan or Germany on them or plain.
 Both the ones above are nice,  I have one that looks like he is sitting on a potty, I'll see if I can get Oz-riley to take a photo of it (must get a digital camera soon [] ).


----------



## IRISH (May 3, 2004)

Ok here is the photo of my little fellow,  it's about two inches tall and weirdly has a small hole in the top of it's head that's about 6mm deep and a hole on ether side of the head that go almost right through,  I have no idea why the holes are in it.
 It dates about 1890.


----------



## KSM (May 3, 2004)

couldnt help but notice that the other figurines posted besides the one that was posted by the thread originator appear to be oriental.  However, the first figurine appears to be a little black child eating watermelon. Perhaps carved by a slave??  Could be worth considerably more if so, I would think.


----------

